# 'Ransom' Malware Making a Comeback



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://infoworld.com/t/malware/ransomware-returns-if-you-ever-want-see-your-data-again-449



> "Ransomware is back. After a hiatus of more than two years, a variant of the GpCode program has again been released, kidnapping victims' data and demanding $120 for its return, InfoWorld reports. 'Like the ransomware programs before it, GpCode encrypts a victim's files and then demands payment for the decryption key. The new version of GpCode - labeled GpCode.AX by security firm Kaspersky - comes with a bit more nastiness than previous attempts. The program overwrites files with the encrypted data, causing total loss of the original data, and uses stronger crypto algorithms - RSA-1024 and AES-256 - to scramble the information.'"


Grrr.. ask for a mailing address where to mail the check to then show up with a phirana and electric eel. >_<;;


----------

